

Washboard.co (Quarters for Laundry) shuts down - jefflinwood
http://washboard.co/?hn=1

======
amarcus
Doesn't really mention what it was specifically that was against the terms of
service for the different providers. I can venture a guess and say that you
are providing people cash from a purchase on credit card (sort of like an ATM
but, allowing people to use their credit cards instead of debit cards).

~~~
pmorici
You used to be able to buy bags of coins from the US Mint at cost using a
credit card. Some clever folk would continuously buy coins on their credit
card then turn around and deposit them in their bank to immediately pay off
the credit card bill. They did this to rack up airline miles or something like
that. That is why you can't buy money at cost with a credit card.

------
akanet
In retrospect this might literally be money laundering.

------
tomasien
We'd be happy to help at knoxpayments.com - plus your margin would go way up
at $0.18 per payment - tommy@knoxpayments.com if anyone wants to reach out.

Edit: I realize that they don't want to do the work of integrating a new
gateway. I'm not sure the headline "due to payment processor problems" holds
up if simply switching processors was somehow off the table.

~~~
ekanes
Sent you an email, but a bit of advice for you - in a space requiring _trust_
, you should have an About Us page, and a Contact page!

Show who you are more!

~~~
tomasien
I agree - being worked on now. We really didn't have a moment since launch to
touch up the website until we brought on some summer interns. I 100% agree
with you though.

------
ams6110
I'm surprised there was a big demand for this service. Most (all?)
laundromats, car washes, other "coin-op" services already have change
machines. Many that I've used also take credit cards. Heck even the Coke
machine in my office takes credit cards.

~~~
evv
I have coin laundry in my apartment building. Once every month or two I go
down to the closest laundromat with 2 twenties and walk back with forty
dollars of quarters jangling around my pockets. I may be abusing the
laundromat for their coin machine, but it works.

------
jborden13
> On June 19th 2014 I decided I was just going to launch it and see what
> happened.

11 total days in business - that defines 'fail fast'.

------
WalterSear
FWIW, I didn't think it was ridiculous.

However, I'm a little surprised that switching payment processors would be
ridiculous.

~~~
calebrown
It wasn't ridiculous, we found a processor that was happy to work with us but
we just decided to go ahead and work on some other stuff. Washboard was a ton
of fun, no regrets at all!

